# 10/24/10- First Spawn



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Well my journey begins. Wish me luck.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh he made a beautiful nest. Have you seen any eggs falling and is he picking them up and putting them back in the nest like a good boy?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have Vinegar eels or infusoria or anything ready to feed the fry.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes all the eggs are in the nest now. I have had these live plants on the other side of the breeding tank for about a week hopefully causing infusoria. If not I have green water outside with cabbage leaves rotting ready to go. Also, I have a baby brine ship culture ready to start, but im going to wait till the fry are free swimming and get a little bigger to use those. What you think?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds good. Are the plants java moss? They are the best. If you continue to breed you will want to get a culture of Vinegar eels and walter worms. They are both very easy to culture. Also I have Daphnia that I feed to the adults and juvies. Don't bother with the micro worms. They have been proven to cause deformates in the ventral fins.


----------

